# 4th Annual Bream World Championships



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

The 4th Annual Bream World Championships presented by Red Bay Grocery and Nick's Seafood Restaurant is set to take place next Saturday at Red Bay Grocery! It is a great event that is geared towards having fun for the whole family with prizes for the Biggest Bream, Heaviest Stringer and Largest Non-Bream Species! All children will be recognized!

Please see the Facebook event page for more info at: http://www.facebook.com/events/329012517166310/

There will be a big fish fry after the weigh-in on Saturday, hope to see lots of fellow fishermen there!


----------

